# Plusieurs phototèques sur iPad ?



## th9 (10 Juin 2010)

Pour des raisons d'espace disque, j'ai scindé ma phototèque en plusieurs "morceaux" par année (http://forums.macg.co/photo/phototeque-iphoto-330471.html).

Je souhaite à présent importer sur mon iPad toutes mes photos.

Problème : iPad ne veut pas intégrer plusieurs phototèques et veut remplacer celle déjà présente sur l'iPad par celle que je lui demande d'intégrer...

Quelqu'un sait-il s'il est possible d'importer sur iPad plusieurs phototèques ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## kriso (12 Juin 2010)

th9 a dit:


> Pour des raisons d'espace disque, j'ai scindé ma phototèque en plusieurs "morceaux" par année (http://forums.macg.co/photo/phototeque-iphoto-330471.html).
> 
> Je souhaite à présent importer sur mon iPad toutes mes photos.
> 
> ...



Si je comprends bien ton poste précédent, dans quelques temps du demanderas comment créer une deuxième photothèque sur un disque externe pour ne garder que les photos de l'année sur ton iPad


----------

